# Letting cats outside from upstairs flat



## Lettiespaghetti (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello all! I live in a fairly large and spacious flat, and my partner and I are considering getting two British Shorthair kittens (two because we both work during the day). We have a nice big garden at the rear of the property and, once they're old enough, we'd love to allow the cats access to it- but the problem is, our flat is not on the ground floor, so there'd be no way to fit a cat flap and allow them to come and go as they please. To acces the garden you have to exit a communal front door (which is a few metres from a quiet road) and walk through a side gate to reach the back garden. We're considering the possibility of accompanying the cats (possibly on leads?!?) round to the garden and staying with them- at least until they've learned their way out and are acclimatised to the garden environment. Then, once they're older, we'd hopefully be able to let them out of the front door unaccompanied and call them back in a short while later. As a first time (prospective) cat owner, I'd really appreciate any advice about whether this is a realistic and sensible plan or whether we'd be better off keeping them indoors or indeed not getting them at all (we'd hate to keep them in conditions that made them miserable). So grateful for any advice! Thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome :Cat
I would let them just be indoors to be honest. I see no reason not to do so - many breeders will not sell to outdoor homes anyway. If you have plenty of space they will be happy with climbers and scratching posts and plenty of playtime.
I wouldn't be happy taking them to the garden and later allowing them to go there on their own though taking them out on a lead is okay. There are so many distractions for a cat out on its own and there is no saying they would only go into the garden so I don't think this would be advisable at all.


----------



## Lettiespaghetti (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank you so much for your advice! There are so many things to consider- it's great to get an experienced owner's perspective! :Cat


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Lettiespaghetti and welcome 

BSH cats are gorgeous, lovely, friendly laid back cats - two of my previous cats were silver BSH. They were my soul mates! 

There is unfortunately no way of guaranteeing that if you let your cats out of the communal front door they would make their way round the side of the house to the garden. They might go that way sometimes but may decide that in fact they prefer to stay at the front, wander around the road, or cross the road into neighbours' gardens.

Also, how are they to get back indoors as there is no cat flap, and not even a door or window they can miaow at to attract your attention? OK you can call them back in, but what if they don't some when you call them before you have to go out or go to bed etc? The last thing you will want to do is leave them outdoors and unable to get back in if you are not there, or asleep. BSH are very pretty, sociable cats and I would worry about them being stolen as well as the risk of them being harmed by traffic on the nearby road.

If I were you I would keep them as indoor kitties until they are at least a year old, neutered and microchipped, and then start training them to wear a harness and leash so you can take them out for a wander in the back garden next Spring or Summer, always under your supervision.

I used to do this with my cats when I lived in a city apartment - I took them to a friend's safe back garden twice a week for 2 hours of wandering around exploring. Do not expect to 'walk' your cats as one walks a dog. Basically cats wander around the garden at their own pace, sniffing, listening and watching for signs of prey, and you follow.


----------



## Lettiespaghetti (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks so much for your advice! :Cat


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

It does sound like you could make a cat run/pen in your garden. That would work. Mine have one and quite happily jump in the cat basket to let me know they want to go out, so I just carry them up the garden, into the run and they then get out.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I personally would not let them out. I live in a first floor flat and they would have to be let in via the main door and then go up to our flat, I'd have almost no idea when they were hanging around to come inside. It seems fairer to me to just keep them indoors, and as Lyn said said most breeders won't sell to outdoor homes anyhow.


----------

